# Virtual MOD Wheel Suggestions



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 1, 2018)

So...I'm totally digging my Native Instruments S88 controller. However, I am not feeling the love with the goofy Pitch/MOD wheel strips. Not only are they too far over, but I am accidentally activating the pitch strip when using the MOD strip because of the way they are placed. I'm really glad the second generation controllers have the wheels, but so far nothing for the S88. My Nektar LX88+ has great wheels, and they're located in an ideal position.

I have an iPhone and iPad, so I'm going to download an appropriate app for controlling CC1, and place in an ideal position on top of the S88. Anyone else use this method? Any advice on which app to choose would be greatly appreciated.

There's a few apps on iTunes that look pretty decent (and inexpensive), but maybe I'll try out Touch OSC or Lemur. Open to any suggestions!

Thanks


----------



## bigrichpea (Jun 1, 2018)

Weeel! (was that enough e-s?) by Klevgrand is excellent and really easy to use: https://klevgrand.se/products/weeel/

I use it on my iPhone when I need pitch bend but it's also programmable for other CCs.


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

I use TouchOSC now for everything. I use an X/Y pad on my Nexus tablet to control CC1 - mod wheel, and CC20 - Vibrato. Works like a dream.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 1, 2018)

robgb said:


> I use TouchOSC now for everything. I use an X/Y pad on my Nexus tablet to control CC1 - mod wheel, and CC20 - Vibrato. Works like a dream.



Thanks! For the price, I downloaded it anyways....didn't realize it was that inexpensive. This should do the trick!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 1, 2018)

TouchOSC is a steal at the price, to be sure, and a great way to get started on this kind of thing, especially if you aren’t interested in becoming a programmer.

One of the things I like about Lemur is the ability to tailor the physics of the virtual wheel(s) in various aspects. I have a little iPhone Lemur controller that I use with my mobile setup, with the physics of the pitch vs. mod wheel set up in very different ways, ways that feel as distinct and natural to me as I expect I can achieve on a touch screen. I don’t recall if TouchOSC has that level of control, but I don’t think it did. (I do own both, but haven’t used TouchOSC in years.)


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

I now use TouchOSC with Osculator, which gives you a lot more control and makes set up easier.

https://osculator.net


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 4, 2018)

TouchOSC is great! I`m actually surprised at how inexpensive this thing is ($6.99). I was able to quickly make a big CC1 slider for my iPhone, which sits perfectly on my controller as the new MOD wheel. The program looks pretty deep, I`ll definitely be programming some cool templates once I have some time. Thank guys!


----------



## Mattias (Oct 14, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> TouchOSC is great! I`m actually surprised at how inexpensive this thing is ($6.99). I was able to quickly make a big CC1 slider for my iPhone, which sits perfectly on my controller as the new MOD wheel. The program looks pretty deep, I`ll definitely be programming some cool templates once I have some time. Thank guys!



That sounds very easy! I havn't heard about TuschOSC. Can I just download it and easily make it work as a mod wheel in Kontakt or Logic?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 15, 2019)

Mattias said:


> That sounds very easy! I havn't heard about TuschOSC. Can I just download it and easily make it work as a mod wheel in Kontakt or Logic?



Sent you a PM


----------

